# Probiotics works for me



## 14258 (Aug 23, 2006)

I bought a bolltle of a billion CFU Acidophilus from GNC Natural Brand, and it worked after two days. Now I got solid stool. I had a year of IBS and it suddenly got worse for the past month or so after I got back from an international trip. Hope it would help someone out there.


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

Arthur Mu said:


> I bought a bolltle of a billion CFU Acidophilus from GNC Natural Brand, and it worked after two days. Now I got solid stool. I had a year of IBS and it suddenly got worse for the past month or so after I got back from an international trip. Hope it would help someone out there.


Great to hear you what has worked for you. I have been using DrNatura's "flora protect" and it has worked really well.


----------



## 14258 (Aug 23, 2006)

Do you think 1 billion CFU would be too weak. Yesterday I had a total of 5 stools and the first 3 is like constipation, the 4th is a bit loose, and the last one is composed of a lot of long and thin passages. This is after 2 weeks of probiotics. Is that normal?


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

I use Primadophilus Reuteri made by natures way, it has 5 billion cfu's...I love it, it's affordable, only one/day is needed, but it must be kept cold...unlike some of the probiotics out there one/day only is needed, many of the other kinds require 2-6/day and that gets very pricy for the same or less effectiveness of one/day of the primadophilus reuteri.


----------

